# Spring Wasatch West Bear



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello,

I managed to draw a Spring Wasatch West Bear Tag this year. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience hunting bears on this unit? I would love to hear some of your experiences. Any responses, advice, or PMs would be appreciated. Looking forward to the hunt. 

Thanks


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

VERY good tag. Seen alot of bears in that unit


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

23 tags on that unit. I better fill my tag on the opener. There seems to be a good bear population on the WMW unit. Good luck.

-SDH


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> 23 tags on that unit. I better fill my tag on the opener. There seems to be a good bear population on the WMW unit. Good luck.
> 
> -SDH


You drew!!Right on!!

You would be the guy that can probably chase down one of them Wasatch runn'in boars.,
Your in for a heck of a fun hunt and Good luck.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Goofy I drew the tag at the expo. I am the guy that will go up and attempt to run those boars. I have hunted wasatch a little bit. PM with some advice if you would. 

-Hound


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

PM at ya........


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your posts and responses. Sounds like there are quite a few bears on the unit. I am excited for the hunt. 

Hound Inc., Congratulations on your tag, and good luck to you as well. 

Take Care


----------

